# A friend just got fired from lyft for low rating. Do they give a second chance like uber does?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

He said they even deleted his picture


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

What was his rating?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Assholes sent him email saying he can still use lyft as a passenger


----------



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

I was fired from Lyft just a few days before Christmas last year. I asked them for a second chance and they sent me what appeared to be a stock e-mail reply. I kept asking for a phone # to speak to someone and was never given one. Meanwhile Lyft is considered to be a "nicer" company than Uber.

Not in my experience. **** Lyft.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have not heard of second chances with Lyft at that point. The only ones I've seen on Lyft related to a mentor rejecting an application originally. Sometimes those get a second chance.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

It happens. But you must have a high rating to come back. And obviously you must be making them some money to have some value. 

But it has been done.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MajorMajor said:


> I was fired from Lyft just a few days before Christmas last year. I asked them for a second chance and they sent me what appeared to be a stock e-mail reply. I kept asking for a phone # to speak to someone and was never given one. Meanwhile Lyft is considered to be a "nicer" company than Uber.
> 
> Not in my experience. **** Lyft.


I will say one think about uber they give you a chance to bring your ratings up.Our if you can't they will let you take a class to get reactivated.lyft more strict with there ratings.But I never see a low rated passanger either so I heard they deactivate them as well


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I have not heard of second chances with Lyft at that point. The only ones I've seen on Lyft related to a mentor rejecting an application originally. Sometimes those get a second chance.


I failed my first lyft mentor ride they gave me a second change cause I emailed the hell out of them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I will say one think about uber they give you a chance to bring your ratings up.Our if you can't they will let you take a class to get reactivated.lyft more strict with there ratings.But I never see a low rated passanger either so I heard they deactivate them as well


I got pinged by a 1* lyft pax, I declined to take it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> I got pinged by a 1* lyft pax, I declined to take it.


I heard that not sure if it was true


----------

